
Ask HN: How hard is it to admit that you are miserable? - miserymate
Is it a taboo to admit that you are miserable?
======
PaulHoule
I feel miserable sometimes, other times I don't.

I've always wondered if poor whites vote Republican because they want to be on
the side that's winning. That is, they can't accept the feelings that come
with the belief that there are serious things wrong with our system.

~~~
miserymate
what's your opinion of this?
[https://miserymate.com/](https://miserymate.com/)

------
miserymate
What do you think of the idea of getting people compete on who is more
miserable?

